# Swapping blade guard on TS460



## BroncoRN (Oct 12, 2016)

I cannot figure out how to get that center bearing assembly out of the guard. Any suggestions?


----------



## ANewSawyer (Oct 14, 2016)

@backhoelover and @HarleyT


----------



## backhoelover (Oct 14, 2016)

center guard? sure you dont mean output shaft


----------



## backhoelover (Oct 14, 2016)

need a remove the axial cam ring. then unscrew the nut off the v pulley. you will need a small punch to help hold it


----------



## backhoelover (Oct 14, 2016)

then remove the woodruff key, then the washer from the shaft. then tap out the output shaft


----------



## backhoelover (Oct 14, 2016)

sorry you have to remove the two straight screws and spring after the woodruff key, there will also be a rubber ring also


----------



## backhoelover (Oct 14, 2016)

then the tear drop looking bearing housing should come off. when you get it on the table you will need to the internal snap ring and take arbor press 4119 893 7200 or a old socket to press out the bearing


----------



## backhoelover (Oct 14, 2016)

i can email you the service manual


----------



## backhoelover (Oct 14, 2016)

assembly is different kinda weird.


----------



## backhoelover (Oct 14, 2016)

there is a ring between the two ball bearing so be careful


----------



## BroncoRN (Oct 17, 2016)

Is that for the blade guard? My blade guard is shot...split up both the front and the back. That is what I was looking to replace.

I was also a little hasty in ordering a replacement carb. Turns out I had to swap top and bottom carb covers, both linkages, what a PITA.


----------



## backhoelover (Oct 17, 2016)

Send me you email add and I'll send you the manual


----------



## backhoelover (Oct 17, 2016)

That happens with the carb sometime


----------



## BroncoRN (Oct 18, 2016)

Well I am at a bit of a loss now - replaced the carb and now it won't start. If I pour gas in the cylinder it will fire off after 3-4 pulls. I took the carb apart and there is gas in the carb. I don't get it what am I missing???


----------

